# Temperatures



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive checked for the first time in my life my computer temperatures and i just wanna know if they are fine:
here's a screenshot: http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=92068896db0.jpg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the bios list for the cpu temp and what cpu is it


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

dai said:


> what does the bios list for the cpu temp and what cpu is it


sry i didnt understand you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go into the bios and on the advanced tab look at hardware monitoring section or some similar wording and post the listed cpu tempreture
as different cpu's run at different tempreture ranges we nee to know what one it is
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage


check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

CPU Temperature is 38 C
And System Temperatuer is 49 C

video card: WinFast PX8600 GTS Extreme(NVIDIA) (256 MB)
CPU: DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, 2666 MHz (8 x 333)
ram: 4 slots: GeIL CL5-5-5DDR2-800	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
m/board:	Gigabyte EP31 / EP35 / G33 / P31 / P35 Series

power supply: of Thermaltake idk how to check the full name
brand : hope i gave u all what u need
wattage: hope the screenshot will help!


here is a screenshot with all my woltage and temp details:
http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=96568652eu4.jpg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this gives the core temps as
http://www.download.com/Core-Temp/3000-12565_4-10794077.html?hhTest=1
i have the same cpu and my cores are running in the 20's


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

dai said:


> see what this gives the core temps as
> http://www.download.com/Core-Temp/3000-12565_4-10794077.html?hhTest=1
> i have the same cpu and my cores are running in the 20's


mine's OC'd to 3.0 idling right where ramije says theirs is- 35-38.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

[ramije says theirs is- 35-38]


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont really understand what i have to do know...where is the problem?do i need more cooling sytem accesories or how i can fix it? do i need or have to fix it?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

35-38 is normal. When i had mine stock @ 2.66, it was 32-35C idle. I have it overcloecked to 3.0, and it's 35-38C now.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

So all my computer etmperatures an wattage are fine?
My problem/question is solved?]
All the temperatures are fine? CPU , m/board all of them are fine?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes everythign is fine.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

that GPU temp looks a little high


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

What do u mean high?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the 65C. An 8600 shouldn't exactly be in the 60+ bracket. Should be closer to the 52-58 intermediate bracket. Only 8800 and up cards should touch 60.


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

So ill try to contact my PC tech support :upset:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Ramije said:


> So ill try to contact my PC tech support :upset:


it may simply be poor case design...like a lack of a side fan (which almost any post 2004 gfx card needs)


----------



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

magnethead said:


> it may simply be poor case design...like a lack of a side fan (which almost any post 2004 gfx card needs)


Got it Ill check it out  Thank you


----------

